
bc – an arbitrary precision calculator language - pgtan
https://www.gnu.org/software/bc/manual/html_mono/bc.html
======
wahern
Also see
[http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/bc...](http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/bc.html)

